
How Apple Will Use The iPhone To Take Over The Wireless Industry (by making the network provider irrelevant) - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/06/30/how-apple-will-use-the-iphone-to-take-over-the-wireless-industry/
======
uuilly
I can't wait to see what they do to the hardware industry. I have had my
iPhone for a day and already my macbook pro feels like an arcane instrument. I
am so used to touching the screen that a trackpad feels distant and
uncontrolled. I really think that what apple did is as big a ui leap as the
the mouse. I don't think that multi-touch will stop at handhelds.

Here's to hoping they change the cell industry too!

(posted from an iPhone)

------
pg
A friend whose opinion I respect says that the iPhone is the real deal-- that
it's so good that it will shift the balance of power in favor of device
manufacturers, and reduce the carriers to a commodity.

------
mattculbreth
Writing this now from my iPhone. The Edge really isn't bad, and the WiFi is
great. It really is a nice Internet platform.

~~~
youngnh
Which makes me think that there will be no "last great battle" for the PC.
Just sync your iPhone with every piece of data in the universe by plugging it
into some to-be-determined shaped hole in your wall.

~~~
jimbokun
The hole will be shaped something like this:

<http://www.johnlewis.com/jl_assets/product/230404933.jpg>

------
sethjohn
Even more exciting than the possibility of switching from ATT to Verizon will
be in 15 years when wireless is everywhere and the iPhone runs by VOIP.

That's how they'll really take over the wireless industry.

~~~
ph0rque
Let's hope it'll happen in 5 years, not 15.

